
Summary of Elixir Conf EU 2016 - JanLaussmann
https://tkowal.wordpress.com/2016/05/13/my-summary-of-elixir-conf-eu-2016/
======
ch4s3
I'm really excited about nerves. I'm hoping to use it to build some small
arduino projects this summer.

